# Understanding Repeaters



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok, I understand that repeaters have a coming input frequency and a output frequency... 

Can someone explain to me how this would work.

I am in Milton GA, I want to transmit to a buddy in Gainesville, GA - 30 miles - yes my new equipment should reach it.. but let's say I want to do this through a repeater...

For example:

There is a repeater in Cumming, Georgia - around 13 miles from me, and 16 from him... I am seeing the following information:

Frequency 147.150+ 
Input 147.750 
PL Tone 141.3 
Elevation 2200 ft.(above sea level) 
Rating 5 
Auto Patch Yes 

So, if I want to transmit a broadcast to Bob using the repeater - he would need to be on frequency 147.150 and I need to be on frequency 147.750, then when he wants to transmit back to me, he changes his frequency to 147.750 and I switch down to 147.150... OH, but besides dialin in the correct frequencies, I first need to set the CTCSS up correctly - the tone mode and then the tone frequency - so I first need to set the SQL.TYP to Tone, then go into TN FRQ and set it to the 141.3...

IS THIS CORRECT?

Hey, I am a neebie BIG TIME... so I am trying to make sure I have full understanding of it all...

When transmitting through the repeater - I would use Bob's Call Sign then followed by my own.. correct? then he would reply (if needed) correct?!?1 :dunno:


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Most modern (non-crystal controlled) ham radios have a built-in repeater offset. The offset between transmit and receive.

So, normally, you set the receive frequency and the offset ( a + or - amount, in this case 600 Khz) - then you key the radio, the transmitter shifts automatically so you can talk thru the repeater. The PL/CTCSS tone is just on the transmit side, again, set once and forget.

Technically, this is called half-duplex, so you might see that term. 

So, for this specific machine, you set your radio for 147.150 receive, with a positive offset (+ 600) and a PL tone of 143.1 - your buddy will do the same.

Remember to keep transmission short and to let others who call 'break' to use the machine - they may have emergency traffic.

Hope this helps, the repeater sits at 2200 ASL, so you should have no problem making a contact. Ping me if you have any issues and I'll try to help.

73.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks!!!

Greatly Appreciated!


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Exactly correct. At the distance your talking about, you should have no problem making contact.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

DRKinAK beat me to it. I would suggest playing with the output power settings on your radio since it shouldn't take anywhere close to the 75 watts your transceiver(if I remember correctly) is capable of to hit the repeater. Also, you should be able to make contact without using the repeater at all, given the distance, unless there is a mountain between the two of you.


----------

